Ask HN: What video games do you play? - skies
======
johncoltrane
The last year, in reverse chronological order:

\- Captain Spirit (PS4, the demo of Life Is Strange 2, promising)

\- Detroit: Become Human (PS4, a bit repetitive sometimes, a great game
nonetheless)

\- The Last Guardian (PS4, now my #1 all time favorite)

\- Life Is Strange (PS3, an adolescent girl simulator with a—dark—twist)

\- Heavy Rain (PS3, is that even possible to get a "good" ending?)

\- Destiny 2 (PC, just like Destiny but more of it)

And Twenty on Android, which has made my daily commute feel like teleportation
for two years.

------
navbaker
For RPG goodness, Divinity: Original Sin is one of the best isometric view
point games I’ve ever played. Skyrim for first person goodness.

For tactical squad based games, I am still playing X-Com. After this play
through, I am finally firing up X-Com 2. If you are a tabletop miniatures
gamer who can’t get out of the house enough to get your fix, this series is a
great substitute for 40k/Infinity/Imperial Assault.

------
mindcrime
Pacman: [http://masswerk.at/JavaPac/JS-
PacMan2.html](http://masswerk.at/JavaPac/JS-PacMan2.html)

Hunt The Wumpus

Adventure

That's about it. Every now and then I'll dig out my Raspberry Pi that runs
RetroPi and play some Nobunaga's Ambition (the NES version).

------
DanBC
Tower of Hero (android)

Minecraft (PC Java edition and Xbox one)

Total Annihilation

Age of Empires Age of Kings

I help my son play some games - Fortnite Battle Royale; BattleFront II; the
Lego games (on 3ds and switch)

I was enjoying Alcazar, but it just crashes all the time now.

------
detaro
Factorio. (Warning: for a lot of the readers here, massive potential of
getting sucked in for dozens to hundreds of hours)

Opus Magnum.

Fallout 4 right now.

------
iamseth
Right now, just Quake Champions. I played Overwatch for a while but I like the
fast pace and simplicity of Quake.

------
isostatic
Settlers and Ticket to Ride on my phone.

Civilisation 5 on my mac (2013ish macbook air -- the fans scream)

------
gaspoweredcat
strangely after spending huge chunks of my youth playing games i find it
really hard to get into them these days, this year the only game ive played to
any real degree is Slay The Spire

------
cjbprime
Starcraft 2 and Overwatch on PC.

